# school advice required



## dtknal (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi my family is relocating to Bangna area around Christmas this year and are looking at this stage to send our two boys aged 11 and 15 to either International Community School or Bromsgrove International School.

I would appreciate any feedback that someone could provide on the above two schools. Do any of them have Rugby as a sport or alternatively are there any good rugby clubs the boys can get involved in as expts in the Bangna Area.


----------



## dingerbel (Sep 29, 2010)

dtknal said:


> Hi my family is relocating to Bangna area around Christmas this year and are looking at this stage to send our two boys aged 11 and 15 to either International Community School or Bromsgrove International School.
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback that someone could provide on the above two schools. Do any of them have Rugby as a sport or alternatively are there any good rugby clubs the boys can get involved in as expts in the Bangna Area.


Hi 

The Bromsgrove School is a very good school in the area you are going to be living, the heads name is Mr Wingfield. Also Patana School on Soi 105 is also very good.

As for Rugby, some of the schools may play Rugby but I don’t know. My son plays for a local Rugby Club, The Bangkok Lions and is a really well run club (mainly expats of all nationalities). They participate in tours around the region and tournaments in Thailand against the Bangkok Japanese and Thai Schools.

If you google BKK Lions, the website should come up and the guy who runs the club is called Ahmed, he's an Aussie, and a good guy!

Good luck, for when you move over here and PM me to keep in touch


----------



## kunzie (Apr 4, 2012)

can anyone advise me on the Kesinee International School (KIS)?


----------

